# Culturele taboes die doorklinken in de taal: Nederlands versus Engels



## Tetabiakti

Woorden van dezelfde strekking kunnen in de éne taal een volstrekt andere gevoelswaarde hebben dan in de andere taal. Zo gebruiken Spanjaarden veelvuldig het woord 'coño', hetgeen 'k*t' betekent. Zowel in het Engels als in het Nederlands geldt het gebruik van dit woord als vulgair, hoewel je het in het Nederlands steeds vaker tegenkomt. Denk aan de rel die ontstond nadat PvdA-er Rob Oudkerk en burgemeester Job Cohen van Amsterdam door een paar journalisten betrapt waren op het gebruik van de term 'k*tmarokkanen'! 

(Een aantal van de woorden die ik hier gebruik zijn van een sterretje voorzien omdat ik niet weet of ze anders door een filter worden tegengehouden.)

Woorden die betrekking hebben op geslachtsdelen of uitwerpselen worden in veel talen gebruikt maar gelden vaak niet echt als maatschappelijk aanvaardbaar. Aan de andere kant verhoogt de taboe-waarde ervan juist ook de aantrekkelijkheid, al is het maar om je tegen je ouders af te kunnen zetten of om je kwaadheid te kunnen uiten!  In Nederland lijken de oude standaardvloeken, die vaak een religieuze connotatie hadden, steeds minder gebruikt te worden. Naarmate de samenleving steeds verder ontkerkelijkt neemt de behoefte om 'g.v. ... enz.' te zeggen blijkbaar af. 

In zijn algemeenheid kan gesteld worden dat er in het Nederlandse taalgebied (althans in Nederland) minder streng wordt geoordeeld over het gebruik van zulke woorden dan in Engelstalige landen. Het leenwoord 'sh*t' is hier inmiddels zo ingeburgerd geraakt dat het door jong en oud gebruikt wordt, en vrijwel niemand maakt er nog een probleem van. Op Nederlandstalige forums wordt het ook meestal niet weggefilterd. 

Het woord 'poep' is zo algemeen gangbaar dat je het ook regelmatig in de (regionale) media tegenkomt, vooral als het probleem van de hondenpoep op straat ter sprake komt. Niemand die er in deze moderne tijd nog aanstoot aan neemt. 

Heel anders is het in de Engelstalige wereld. In de Engelstalige media wordt het woord 'sh*t' altijd weggefilterd en men praat er naar mijn idee minder openlijk over hinderlijke hondendrollen op straat. Het Engelse woord voor drol, 'turd', geldt niet echt als vulgair maar je zult het toch niet zo vaak in de media tegenkomen. 

Het woord 'ne*ken' wordt in Nederland steeds vaker openlijk gebruikt, en er bestaan inmiddels grappige spreektaalvarianten van zoals het bekende 'mierene*uken'. Dat laatste woord wordt vaak als iets onschuldiger ervaren. In de Engelstalige media zul je het f-woord vrijwel nooit voluit geschreven tegenkomen en in televisieprogramma's wordt het meestal 'weggepiept'. 

Het lijkt een banaal thema, maar volgens mij wijzen dit soort zaken wel degelijk op culturele verschillen tussen Nederlandssprekenden en Engelssprekenden. Het is iets waar mensen uit Engelssprekende landen rekening mee moeten houden als ze zich in Nederland vestigen. Omgekeerd dienen wij ons ervan bewust te zijn dat er in de Engelstalige wereld wat dat betreft andere normen en waarden gelden dan bij ons. Ik heb er zelf behoorlijk aan moeten wennen dat omroepen zoals de BBC censuur toepassen op het gebruik van dit soort woorden. Mochten dergelijke woorden toch in een programma voorkomen, dan wordt er vaak vooraf een waarschuwing gegeven: opgepast kijkers, dit programma bevat 'explicit' of 'strong language'! Ik vind dat nog steeds overdreven en eigenlijk ook wel betuttelend, maar dat heeft natuurlijk alles met mijn eigen culturele achtergrond te maken. 

Ik heb de indruk dat we in dit opzicht meer overeenkomsten hebben met Spaanssprekenden, want de Spaanse taal kent een zeer groot aantal 'bloemrijke' uitdrukkingen op het terrein van seksualiteit en menselijke anatomie.


----------



## HKK

Ik wist niet dat er op de BBC gebiept werd! Misschien in programma's die van de Amerikaanse tv komen? Ik dacht dat het verschil in tolerantie voor scheldwoorden eerder transatlantisch dan linguïstisch was.


----------



## Suehil

Maar toch, in Nederland praat men veel makkelijker over lichaamsfuncties dan in Engeland.  Het gaat niet zozeer over de woorden zelf, maar over het onderwerp in het algemeen.  Bijvoorbeeld: in Engeland, als iemand een scheet laat, wordt het meestal totaal genegeerd; in Nederland zal er meestal op gereageerd worden. 
Toen ik voor het eerst in Nederland was, stond ik helemaal versteld van het feit dat mensen het nodig vonden om mij te vertellen wat ze op de WC gedaan hadden.


----------



## HKK

Suehil said:


> Toen ik voor het eerst in Nederland was, stond ik helemaal versteld van het feit dat mensen het nodig vonden om mij te vertellen wat ze op de WC gedaan hadden.



Haha Dat zou in Vlaanderen ook niet geapprecieerd worden. Ik stel me voor dat de persoon die het relaas moet aanhoren rustig luistert, knikt, en achteraf tegen zijn vrouw zegt: "Raar volk, die Hollanders..."


----------



## Tetabiakti

HKK said:


> Haha Dat zou in Vlaanderen ook niet geapprecieerd worden. Ik stel me voor dat de persoon die het relaas moet aanhoren rustig luistert, knikt, en achteraf tegen zijn vrouw zegt: "Raar volk, die Hollanders..."


 


Wat vind je trouwens van het taalgebruik zoals dat bijvoorbeeld op de Nederlandse (commerciële) zenders te beluisteren is? Ik ben niet preuts aangelegd maar mij gaat het af en toe gewoon veel te ver. Zo heeft het programma 'Spuiten en slikken' van BNN het nodige stof doen opwaaien, en niet alleen in dit opzicht:

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spuiten_en_Slikken

Er is ooit ook een programma uitgezonden met de titel 'Ne*uken doe je zo!'. Ik kan zelf geen Belgische commerciële zenders ontvangen, dus ik weet niet hoe het er daar aan toegaat. Maar op Canvas kom je dit soort zaken in ieder geval niet tegen.


----------



## Lopes

HKK said:


> Ik wist niet dat er op de BBC gebiept werd! Misschien in programma's die van de Amerikaanse tv komen? Ik dacht dat het verschil in tolerantie voor scheldwoorden eerder transatlantisch dan linguïstisch was.



Nee, programma's als Have I Got News For You worden ook gecensureerd.. 



Tetabiakti said:


> Wat vind je trouwens van het taalgebruik zoals dat bijvoorbeeld op de Nederlandse (commerciële) zenders te beluisteren is? Ik ben niet preuts aangelegd maar mij gaat het af en toe gewoon veel te ver. Zo heeft het programma 'Spuiten en slikken' van BNN het nodige stof doen opwaaien, en niet alleen in dit opzicht:
> 
> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spuiten_en_Slikken
> 
> Er is ooit ook een programma uitgezonden met de titel 'Ne*uken doe je zo!'. Ik kan zelf geen Belgische commerciële zenders ontvangen, dus ik weet niet hoe het er daar aan toegaat. Maar op Canvas kom je dit soort zaken in ieder geval niet tegen.



BNN is op dat gebied denk ik wel een uitzondering, en het is ook gedaan om het voor jongeren herkenbaarder te maken. En met succes ook, ikzelf vind het ook niet te ver gaan. 

In Spanje is het taalgebruik trouwens inderdaad veel en veel groffer. Een tijdje terug was ik met een Spaans meisje op vakantie en de taal die zij allemaal uitsloeg tijdens gewone gesprekken zal ik hier maar niet herhalen


----------



## Tetabiakti

Lopes said:


> Nee, programma's als Have I Got News For You worden ook gecensureerd..


 
De BBC bliept in principe alle 'probleemwoorden' weg, bij alle programma's. Ongecensureerde programma's waar dat soort woorden in voorkomen worden in ieder geval voorzien van een waarschuwing. 



> In Spanje is het taalgebruik trouwens inderdaad veel en veel groffer. Een tijdje terug was ik met een Spaans meisje op vakantie en de taal die zij allemaal uitsloeg tijdens gewone gesprekken zal ik hier maar niet herhalen


 
Maar op de Spaanse TV (TVE 24 Horas) worden de ergste woorden wel degelijk weggebliept. Alleen woorden zoals 'coño' willen er nog wel eens doorheenglippen.


----------



## Lopes

Tetabiakti said:


> Maar op de Spaanse TV (TVE 24 Horas) worden de ergste woorden wel degelijk weggebliept. Alleen woorden zoals 'coño' willen er nog wel eens doorheenglippen.



Ik doelde meer op het normale taalgebruik van mensen, Spaanse tv kijk ik nooit.


----------



## ablativ

Tetabiakti said:


> In de Engelstalige media wordt het woord 'sh*t' altijd weggefilterd en men praat er naar mijn idee minder openlijk over hinderlijke hondendrollen op straat.


 
Overal in de VS kun je horen en lezen _"Pick up after your dog", _maar wat er nou eigenlijk "opgepikt" moet worden behoort tot de "probleemwoorden". In een Amerikaanse film over beren werd onlangs gezegd dat ze in de winter maandenlang een zeer vaste slaap hebben en hun lichamelijke functies zo sterk gereduceerd zijn dat ze gedurende deze tijd niet eens "to the bathroom" hoeven te gaan. 

abl.


----------



## Tetabiakti

ablativ said:


> In een Amerikaanse film over beren werd onlangs gezegd dat ze in de winter maandenlang een zeer vaste slaap hebben en hun lichamelijke functies zo sterk gereduceerd zijn dat ze gedurende deze tijd niet eens "to the bathroom" hoeven te gaan.


 
Ja, ik zie het helemaal voor me, Bruintje (sic) Beer op de wc! De 'going to the bathroom'-metafoor heb ik trouwens wel vaker horen gebruiken in verband met dieren, terwijl 'defecating' en/of 'urinating' een aanvaardbaar alternatief geweest zou zijn. 

'Bowel movement' is ook heel komisch, voor ons dan.


----------



## JanWillem

^En zelfs dan draaien ze er nog omheen, omdat niet zozeer de bowel movement alswel die van de inhoud ervan er toe doet!  Ook in de oude (Twentse) cultuur voorzover ik die ken, was het normaal om heel specifiek over je toiletgang te praten, met allerlei uitdrukkingen en talloze synoniemen voor zowel de daad als het product ten gevolg..
Dus inderdaad een taalverrijkende gewoonte.


----------



## jeroen94704

Je moet wel onderscheid maken tussen de media en spreektaal. Ik weet niet of je ooit langere tijd met amerikanen bent opgetrokken, maar ik kan je vertellen dat na verloop van tijd de "fucking"s en "shit"s je om de oren vliegen. Het rare is dus dat diezelfde Amerikanen op hun achterste benen staan als er op TV een keer een dergelijk woord te horen is.

Maar ook in Nederland zul je bij het Journaal de nieuwslezer nooit "shit" of "klote" horen zeggen.


----------



## Tetabiakti

jeroen94704 said:


> Je moet wel onderscheid maken tussen de media en spreektaal. Ik weet niet of je ooit langere tijd met amerikanen bent opgetrokken, maar ik kan je vertellen dat na verloop van tijd de "fucking"s en "shit"s je om de oren vliegen. Het rare is dus dat diezelfde Amerikanen op hun achterste benen staan als er op TV een keer een dergelijk woord te horen is.


 
Inderdaad. Ik heb een half jaar in Arizona doorgebracht als student, dus ik ken dat verschil tussen de theorie en de praktijk uit eigen hand. En daarnaast heb je nog met allerlei subcultuurtjes te maken waarin dergelijk taalgebruik meer of minder geaccepteerd is. Oorlogsveteranen van na 1960 (Vietnam, Irak) bezigen veruit de meeste four-letter words, zoals bijvoorbeeld te zien in de film 'Jarhead'.


----------



## Mimi2005

Suehil said:


> Maar toch, in Nederland praat men veel makkelijker over lichaamsfuncties dan in Engeland. Het gaat niet zozeer over de woorden zelf, maar over het onderwerp in het algemeen. Bijvoorbeeld: in Engeland, als iemand een scheet laat, wordt het meestal totaal genegeerd; in Nederland zal er meestal op gereageerd worden.
> Toen ik voor het eerst in Nederland was, stond ik helemaal versteld van het feit dat mensen het nodig vonden om mij te vertellen wat ze op de WC gedaan hadden.


 
Maar daar zou ik ook helemaal versteld van staan, hoor. Dat ligt misschien ook aan bij wie je geweest bent, in studentenkringen kan ik me zoiets wel voorstellen maar elders is dat toch not done.
Overigens, behalve onze oude vloeken, gebaseerd op religie, hebben we natuurlijk ook nog tal van ziektes, die we elkaar toewensen, van kl..relijer tot k..nkerteef, zal ik maar zeggen.
Overigens woorden als sh..t hoor ik steeds meer vervangen worden, in gewoon spraakgebruik, door sjips, fluit (?!) etc. Dus niet iedereen in Nederland is van die verruwing gediend.


----------



## Tetabiakti

Mimi2005 said:


> Overigens woorden als sh..t hoor ik steeds meer vervangen worden, in gewoon spraakgebruik, door sjips, fluit (?!) etc. Dus niet iedereen in Nederland is van die verruwing gediend.


 
Met 'sh*t' heb ik weinig moeite en op een Nederlands forum zou ik het ook zonder aarzelen voluit schrijven, maar alle scheldwoorden waar 'kanker' in voorkomt vind ik ronduit verschrikkelijk en sociaal onaanvaardbaar. Je hoort het vooral pubers vaak zeggen en die hebben blijkbaar geen idee wat kanker eigenlijk is.


----------

